# Introducing hens...



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hey ! Guy next door has 4 hens.. They are 12years old. I'm bringing them to my flock. Any suggestions?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Other than introducing them at night after your flock has roosters for the day...not really. Keep an eye on them though they hav bn loners a long while and may not "blend" well.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

WOW! 12 years old! Maybe get some Geritol? lol I would isolate them for a while before putting them with my flock.


----------

